# **7 Inch Cube Nano - Small Paradise! 1st day**



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

G'day Everyone!..

Its been awhile since I posted.. Been busy with life but recently I found this cute 7" vase that I thought would make a good nano tank.

Enough Talk, Pictures Please!..




























This tank will be relocated to my office at work where the room temp is always 25'C.

Specs:

7" Glass Cube Vase
18W Phillips 6500k B22 Light, 8 hrs per day
2cm layer of JBL soil & 2cm layer of 2mm plain washed gravel
Dynflo 10 mini filter

Plants:

Java Moss
Anubias Nana Petite
Blyxa Japonica
Limnophila Aromaticoides (submerged form)

Fish to be added:

1x Otto Catfish
2x Cardinal Tetras

Ferts:

Tiny Dosing of Seachem Range including NPK, Flourish and Excel

Please share your comments and thoughts!.. More pics to come soon!

Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It looks good, although I would move all the blyxa towards the back so that you can have a bushy effect back there. If you have any sand, it'd look good in the foreground and maybe add some shrimp or two in there to roam around. Otherwise it looks good, just give it some time to grow.


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

I like driftwood and Anubia, but Blyxa and Limnophila will overgrow soon, maybe other small species like Micrathenum umbrosum or Riccia can help you with layout maintenance over time.


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Or if you would like a larger plant, maybe try something that will grow emerged. Like wisteria or watersprite.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Here are some updated photos with the tank relocated to my office:




























Please let me know what you think!

Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

That looks great! where did you get the little stand that it is on?


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

The stand is custom made using 12mm MDF wood. Painted in slate water based paint


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

That's great! I have a similar 6" cube vase that I've had some gravel and plants in for a while and I really want to move it to my office, but I'm afraid it would be too much of a distraction!

"Well this task isn't done yet, but I really think that blyxa would look better there."

What about water changes? How often do you do those? Are you adding any fertilizers?

I agree, some shrimp, like cherry shrimp, would be ideal.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

I was considering keeping blyxa, but because the tank is so small, it will outgrow too fast so hairgrass was the better alternative as its easy to maintain and prune.
Water changes are easy, I have done 2 water changes since taking out 1/3 of water using a plastic cup.. after 5-6 scoops I just pour out into a small bucket and do the reverse to top up. Takes me less than 5 mins.. Talk about easy maitenence!
Yes I am using ferts, just read the above post ^^


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

it looks great! did I read your stocking list correctly? You want to add two cardinals to the tank? I personally don't think that's the greatest idea. That is a very small tank and cardinals just wouldn't fit in the tank. I'm guessing you are going for the color, so to keep at least the red color, I'd second the suggestion of adding a few cherry shrimp. They are active and should breed for you as well, expanding their population and adding more color. I really wouldn't recomment putting any fish in a tank that small. as a 7x7x7 "tank" it maxes out at 1.24 US gallons, not accounting for the substrate and hardscape taking up part of that space.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Another few shots just for tonight.. Enjoy!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

WOW, that tank looks fantastic for a super tiny nano. That stand is simply ingenious! Well done. 

-John N.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

Where did you get the vase/tank? I've been thinking about setting up something similar for my desk, but I can't seem to find anything that would work. I've looked at craft stores, walmart, pet stores (maybe a betta set up), even the grocery store, but nothing...!


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

I purchased the tank in a local Florist in Sydney, Australia for approx $30 AUD. Its quite heavy (4 kilograms) so Im not sure if they are willing to ship this overseas. I can put you in touch with the supplier if you wish.. just send me a pm!


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

thanks, but I'm sure there has to be something like that over here! I'm going to try home decoration stores next...


----------



## DJKronik57 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have one as well, 6" x 6", inherited it from a friend, but I've seen them at Ikea and at Pottery Barn. You won't find them cheap because they are quite thick glass and are quite heavy. So try more upscale places like Crate and Barrell or Pottery Barn, and if that doesn't work, try Ikea. I know they have some, although not exactly the same.

Here's a picture of mine, I added the light a week ago, before then everything was growing off natural light. It's mainly java moss, but there is some sunset hygro, blyxa japonica, dwarf sag grass, hydrocotyle leucocephala, stargrass and watersprite. Only fauna is a bunch of snails. No filter, no airstone, just water changes every week.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

Get rid of the cardinal idea...I would get 15 Bororas brigittae, a couple amanos and 2 otos....and call it a day


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Well scaped great presentation.


----------



## Sapherion (May 12, 2006)

Small Update - 09/10

Tank is stable - No signs of Algae.

Added some Rasboras 

Enjoy and please feel free to comment thanks.




























Cheers,

Brandon.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That looks great, it has really filled out nicely. Hard to believe its only 7" square.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I think 1 otto and two cardinals would have been fine. Pleanty of room, nice healthy enviornment with the plants. The Rasboras are a schooling fish and really need more room. I like the way the tank looks. Simple but natural looking layout that appears to scale without being overpowering.


----------

